# What is the name of this type of Platy?



## confusedman (4 Feb 2021)

What the name of this type of Platy?


----------



## roadmaster (4 Feb 2021)

Cross between Blue platy and Red wag platy , and or possibly Red Swordtail in the mix.


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

With that blue eye and minimal peppering on the body (difficult to clear in platy color lines) and strong red and solid black fins and tail, it’s likely coming from a particular breeder and will have some fanciful name 

Where is the photo from?


----------



## confusedman (4 Feb 2021)

A video of an aquarium from Maidenhead Aquatics tutorials...


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Feb 2021)

My guess would be rainbow wagtail, there's a video here that explains a bit about their bloodline. I like platies but haven't had any for years. The problem with all of these manufactured colour variants is you can put whatever name you like on it, so there's no consistency.


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

I saw that “rainbow platy” video as well but those fish are no where near as nice 
Also if you pull up various “rainbow platy” images, they’re pretty variable


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

confusedman said:


> A video of an aquarium from Maidenhead Aquatics tutorials...


Call MA (may take some serious dedication to get an answer)


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> I saw that “rainbow platy” video as well but those fish are no where near as nice
> Also if you pull up various “rainbow platy” images, they’re pretty variable


That's the problem with not having a consistent name for colour variants. As you said above they've probably got some fancy name. A few years ago (especially in reef keeping) "ultra" got added to everything, along with a 50% markup for having "ultra" in front of it. 


alto said:


> Call MA (may take some serious dedication to get an answer)


You'd have to get a MA that uses the same supplier, they don't all get fish from the same source. It would be good to find out what the proper name for them is though. They're a nice looking colour variant.


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Feb 2021)

I just found it........need to get a life! It's in another MA video. White sunset wagtail platy. What do I win?! The video is here, it has a few other varieties as well.


----------



## zozo (4 Feb 2021)

They are funny fish, kinda bold and very clownish with the white eyes. And not only by the looks of it. Once I almost fell off my chair laughing... I had a glass ball Lilly pipe filter outlet... Occasionally the Wagtail dove into the ball then it got swirled around a couple of times and spit out again and it went on if nothing happened. To do the same thing sometime later, as if it was having fun... I don't know why or what but it did often and that was the funniest I've ever seen a fish do and always too late to get it on video. No other fish I've had ever did it...

They are absolutely hilariously adorable fish actually...


----------



## confusedman (4 Feb 2021)

@ScareCrow thank you for finding it!!


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Feb 2021)

@confusedman no worries. I've been looking at bumblebee platies but those white sunsets are really nice too. There are so many nice colour variants I think platies are a really underrated fish.


----------



## dean (8 Feb 2021)

There is a race among all breeders of fancy livebearers to produce new strains so that they can increase their sales and initially their profit margins 
New strains are often sold at £50+ per pair 
But as the availability grows the prices drop to pennies 
It’s an arms race 
Two breeders may produce two similar looking strains but they will give them each their own fancy name, which is their right as the creator 

So good luck finding out what’s these are actually called 
They would just be on an availability list that week from the exporter who may or may not have substituted these fish for the original ones that were ordered. 
Substituting fish is common practise by exporters as they buy stock from the breeders, who may not have any more ready when needed, therefore the exporting who needs to fulfill the orders to make their money do so by the process of substituting one fish type with another 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confusedman (8 Feb 2021)

Thank you!!


----------

